# The new iMac G5: Simple, powerful and beautiful!



## Evan Holt (Mar 8, 2002)

1.6 GHz 17" model
$1,749.00 Canadian
17-inch widescreen LCD
1.6GHz PowerPC G5
512K L2 cache
533MHz frontside bus
256MB DDR400 SDRAM
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra
64MB DDR video memory
80GB Serial ATA hard drive
Slot-load Combo Drive

1.8 GHz 17" model
$1,999.00 Canadian
17-inch widescreen LCD
1.8GHz PowerPC G5
512K L2 cache
600MHz frontside bus
256MB DDR400 SDRAM
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra
64MB DDR video memory
80GB Serial ATA hard drive
Slot-load SuperDrive

1.8 GHz 20" model
$2,499.00 Canadian
20-inch widescreen LCD
1.8GHz PowerPC G5
512K L2 cache
600MHz frontside bus
256MB DDR400 SDRAM
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra
64MB DDR video memory
160GB Serial ATA hard drive
Slot-load SuperDrive

[ August 31, 2004, 07:39 AM: Message edited by: Evan Holt ]


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

My first impresssion was ho-hum! looks like something dell might make. It's really just a laptop on a stand isnt it? I've never been a big fan of the all in ones anyway.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't really like the fact that wires will be hanging there in space looking all cluttery which is what will happen on that new imac g5 (look at back of display)

...thats one thing I truely love about the original flat panel imac...all the wires are hidden in the back out of sight.

I think they should have made it to look more like a the G5 tower with cheese grill along the front..I am not sure I really like the imac G5 the way it is! and thats hard for me to say that!

If that solid band if white along the bottom was gone it would look better to me..I like the looks of the G4 Flat panel better.

The cdrom (slot load) is in a weird spot...should have been lower on the side no?? I think it will be hard to reach for it to put a cd in or pull it out.

they should have used the same material as the ipod mini and all the different colors to boot  

All in all I think it will sell due to the fact it's so thin and requires very very little room...way to go Apple..

sorry for all the edits..it's early and I have had one pot of coffee only









[ August 31, 2004, 07:59 AM: Message edited by: imactheknife ]


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Thats a good point. If you plug alot of stuff in its all gonna be hanging off the back of your screen.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

only 256 MB of RAM?

i'm kinda ho-hum about it. the original G4 iMac was revolutionary. for some reason, i don't feel like the G5 iMac is.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dell couldn't design anything that looks as clean as this baby. It'll grow on you. Compare the size of this with a G5 tower. There's about a 6X decrease in volume (by eye).


----------



## Fred (Jan 14, 2004)

My beef with the design is the stand. It looks too narrow. if you bump it by accident, the computer will tip. I think the base should have a wider stance, and a lot more weight to keep it in place.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm as giddy as a little girl.
















I will get cynical later.

I have to go back and read a little more but wanted to stop in here for a second.

I did find this on the site that I was not aware of:
Apple seems to be promoting some software features that I was not aware of or are still in development.



> FireWire Fast Upgrade
> Move your stuff to an iMac G5 in four easy steps using the new Mac OS X Setup Assistant.


This is a Tiger Feature - but they are promoting it now
http://www.apple.com/macosx/upgrade/upgradetonewmac.html 



> That’s Not All
> *Connect many scanners without additional software. *Connect audio and MIDI devices over USB or FireWire. Connect storage devices and optical media with no additional software. Print directly to shared Windows printers using SMB protocol. *Answer incoming voice calls on V.92 modems.* Share your USB printer with others in the home, even people using Windows-based machines.


I did not know these two facts:
*Connect many scanners without additional software.*
and I can answer voice calls?
*Answer incoming voice calls on V.92 modems.*

[ August 31, 2004, 09:03 AM: Message edited by: Heart ]


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I personaly don't like the look of it. They should of made the bottom part of the screen where the Apple logo is a little smaller. If you hit it from the side it will probably fall over. The G5 and the 64MB video seems to be the only good thing going for it. I would have to see one in person but I would probably feel the same.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I think the design is a little boring myself...although I must admit that I hated the flat panel iMac when they first instroduced it too. 

This picture demonstrates a little better what you are supposed to do with your cables...and it does ease my initial worries a little more. The stand organizes them for you. 










I am going to reserve judgement for now. I think the wireless keyboard and mouse will make this baby look awesome...and the splash screen image of the new iMac and the new iPod on the Apple site kinda makes me wonder about last week's story about APple looking to hire an iPod developper with experience in wireless connectivity. 

How cool would it be to synch your iPod and iTunes libraries wirelessly. Now THAT would be neat. 

My only comment on the look is that the stand and the computer casing should be the same colour. Either all-white or all-aluminium. 

My two cents.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I think it's wicked......as for the cables, won't they be bunched together and poked through the hole in the back to keep them out of sight ?

it's better than the G4 f/p in that the speakers are intergrated.....much nicer!

I'm considering trading my G4 f/p in!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> in that the speakers are intergrated.....much nicer!


Internal built-in speakers generally aren't of good quality, but if these particular ones are designed by Harmon Kardon, then I might actually be impressed. 

This iMac mixed with the Apple Pro Speakers would look sweet.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

im getting one of the 20"iMacs as soon as i can - 
and as far as the cables sticking out of the back - i will pick up one of those cable sleeves that ikea sells for $5 and neatly keep them out of the back of the iMac into that.

i love the design - and i think that the upgrade from my 1.25ghz eMac will be just great.


----------



## airjordan604 (Jul 19, 2004)

yea i don't know if i really like it yet..... looks like like a flat panel emac from the front, the back IMO looks nicer than the front. Disappointed that even the 20" has standard 256mb..... the GFX card is ok.... but with that said i am amazed they were able o cram a G5 in there, great job.

i'm sure (hope) when i see this in person that i'll love it though (like i do w/ most apple products)...... but it just doesn't have the effect on me the old G4 imac did...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> i love the design - and i think that the upgrade from my 1.25ghz eMac will be just great.


It's not too bad except that the DVD burner for the new iMac is
slower at 4x compared to the eMac which has an 8x DVD burner.

I guess they'll bump the speed up in the next version.

D.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Keynote Photos:
http://www.macgeneration.com/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=111720


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Looks like they used my "iSnorkle" idea.
(I mentioned the idea on the Apple website last year, I should have patented it, Oh well)

http://www.ehmac.ca/cgi_bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=004086

D. 

[ August 31, 2004, 10:16 AM: Message edited by: dolawren ]


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

I was disappointed upon first seeing this new iMac. A few photos leaked onto the internet late last week, and I was hoping that they were actually photos of a new display...but they weren't. The white band along the bottom of the display looks terrible! It was mentioned earlier, but I'll repeat the statement by saying that this looks like a new eMac!

Kudos to Apple designers for craming a computer inside the back of a display, but the design could have been better.

The G4 iMac will always hold a special place in my heart, and in my house.


----------



## snowin (Sep 5, 2001)

Overall it looks like a pretty slick machine. 2 things i think they could've done better. More RAM standard in the 1.8 ghz models, and an option to upgrade to a 128 mb vid card à la G4 Powerbook 15&17 style.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

the design is lame.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm really not crazy about the design...it looks like an eMac from the front which I'm not crazy about the design of either. 

One thing I particularly don't care for is that the screen only pivots up and down, not side to side like the previous flat panel. It makes me want to rush out and purchase a flat panel to hold onto the nice 'lamp' design. Hmm.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

The way I look at it is from a functionality point of view. Obviously the G5 is great, but the last generation imacs allowed you to swivel the screen, handled the cableing better, and had a radicle apearance. The new imac looks like they took an ibook, flipped the screen inside out and stuck it on a monitor stand.

I think its just a case of there being nothing more you could do creatively with it. I was pretty sure the cup was going to be integrated with the screen, as that was a logical step, so what more could they do with it. I just think it needed to be made of different materials to complete the makeover.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

it doesn't look so bad the more you look at it

maybe they could have split the white band at the bottom into equal parts above and below the screen, kinda like widescreen

anyways now there's a nice place to stick postit notes


----------



## fuel156 (Jun 19, 2002)

if their able to squizz everthing into
a 2" area behind the display then
G5 Powerbooks can't be far behind.

Does anyone know if its 2" thick
with the display? 
cuz if you minus
the display and flip it around
and mount it on a hinge like
mechanism..voila...its almost a power book.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm glad I'm not the only one "not crazy" about the design. I don't hate it, but I never understood Job's preference for Allin one...

One thing users seem to have been asking for was a headless imac so there was a choice for displays...

So now we have a bodyless imac, and god forbid a single part fail... ? I hate pessimism, I am gald to see G% chips in more affordable Macs though


----------



## murbot (Mar 22, 2001)

I think it's pretty slick.










Too bad the dorks setting the machines up don't know you're supposed to run the cables through the hole in the stand.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

Meh...

I'd still buy the older model.
I see yet another heat issue on the way.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

If you look at the cinema display they look almost the same except for colour. The displays have no extra plastic where the logo is, which looks much better in my opinion. I think that is what makes it look off to me. They should of also made it Titanium. 

Gateway's all in one  

http://www.gateway.com/media/index.asp?seg=hm&series=prf5&tour=prf5&name=5XL-C_Customizable&tm=2#


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

Awesome! G5 power made more affordable! If only the same could be said for G5 towers now.

I think the 'swing-arm' iMac was better looking even with the dome-base, plus wasn't the arm more dynamic and to allow for more convenience so you could position the monitor into better viewing angles if you needed to? This design seems to be slight step backwards --- it's static form now, you'll have to slide the base (the entire unit) around.

This new curved stand thing _better_ be sturdy & stable. I've seen that same form used for sign holders, chairs, and other things and almost always that curved form is a bit 'bouncy' and flexes a bit. I wouldn't want that at all.

The images they showing are all so clean and nice. That's a big pile of crap. Once you see where the ports are and you'll realize that you get to look at a mulitude of different colour cables and wires hanging from your monitor. That's not going to make a very clean look on your desk.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Jeez, what a bunch o' winers! The new LCD displays are phenomenal pieces of engineering with the swivel stand. The bare white lower frontage will soon attact uses (the original stickie pad??). Take a look at the specs. Here is a G5 that is affordable to the masses. Previously, you needed to spend almost $4,000 for a low end G5 and LCD. It's not hard to add RAM and the architecture is a significant improvement over the iMac G4. Looks aren't everything (and I think it looks pretty slick)!

I do think they should have built in an iPod dock. That would have been very cool.

Of course, they'll be back-ordered till Christmas......


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

The design is cool. For a home, digital hub type of machine it will be powerful and take up little space.

I reckon it wll look a lot better in person too.

I was a little underwhelmed by the new AL displays until I saw them in person.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> One thing users seem to have been asking for was a headless imac so there was a choice for displays...


That would defeat the purpose of the iMac and the all-in-one form-factor. 

If you want a G5 without the screen, you can swing by the Power Mac G5 towers - that's what they're there for. 

I really don't see what the problem is.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

For the first time ever, Apple is encouraging us to "Remove the back cover on the iMac G5, and you’ll discover that perfect order is not just a requirement, but also candy to the eye."

Hmm... does this indicate upgraeability?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The only thing you can upgrade in the iMac is its RAM and hard drive (and optical drive once third-party ones make it on the scene).


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

hmmm...maybe people (including me) aren't so impressed because we've seen the new apple displays and they look very similar (except there's a COMPUTER in there now







)?

super feat of design engineering for sure, but it doesn't quite have the sizzle the desk lamp had. and i think either the display should be aluminum or the stand white.

i think apple should play up the portability of this machine -- if you have bluetooth, just buy some extra keyboards & mice and leave them in drawers around the house -- quick shutdown, then take your computer up to your bedroom/kitchen, pull your keyboard out of the drawer, presto.



> The engineers put the iMac on a diet, helping it lose more than 4 pounds in its 17-inch incarnation, and a whopping 15 pounds on the 20-inch. So move it from the living room to the kitchen on a whim. Its two-inch thin case(1) and small footprint make the iMac G5 a delight to showcase anywhere in your home.


dazz right. maybe a laptop would be a better app for that, but we can't get such a big display or a G5 in a laptop (just yet







)

waitaminute.


> The iMac offers the smallest footprint ever, but you can make that zero with an optional VESA mount. Hang it from the wall or swing it around on your desk.


awesome good...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

> LARS>>>T hat would defeat the purpose of the iMac and the all-in-one form-factor.
> 
> If you want a G5 without the screen, you can swing by the Power Mac G5 towers - that's what they're there for.
> 
> I really don't see what the problem is.


The problem is if you want a consumer mac (not a professional series computer and it's high price) your ONLY option is an all-in-one. I personally don't like all-in-ones, and I know a number of people who have said they'd like a mac, but won't buy an iMac because you are stuck with the monitor, or that they already have a nice monitor.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

That's the thing I liked about the iMac FP -- the swivel head. It allowed to move it to any angle I would like; handy when I needed to show someone something without them needing to walk around behind me.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

man some people are never happy.

i can't believe the belly aching going on about these new machines...

all of you that are bitching should switch to pc!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Lots more pics and a couple of videos are now available at MacObserver.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> all of you that are bitching should switch to pc!!


I didn't know freedom of speech wasn't allowed here!









I like the new design... I think a lot of people here are lamenting the fact that Apple still refuses to cater to the "prosumer" market -- people who may want a Macintosh that has some upgradability beyond RAM and HD.

Even the Performa series had at least one PCI slot. Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi Eidetic,

The last time that I checked I noticed that these message boards were used to post comments and encourage discussion.

So if some of our "whining" is getting to you then please, by all means, take your mouse and close down your web browser.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

C'mon guys. Lately it's been nothing but bitchin at each other in all forums. WTF??!!

Let's get back to discussion pro and con. What's the point in all of us agreeing all the time. 

IMO the imac looks great. Love the form factor which is a natural (to me) extension to the upcoming powerbook replacement and we all want G5 pb's no? 

Have any of you seen the sony all in one at BB? It's 15" with a massive back section stuck on to incorporate ports and then an even larger base to support the machine. The imac shows what is elegant, simple and functional. That's APPLE.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'd love to see them hanging on a wall.

Dave


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Not a bad looking machine.

But I still think that Apple needs to make a headless pizza box, for people that already have a display or are switching or want a larger CRT.

Personally, I think an inexpensive iMac with 512 of RAM and a 128 meg video card (can't ignore the home gamers) would sell well.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I also think the swivel was desirable for that model. It had an elegance to it.
This really looks like a test bed for the Powerbook G5. We'll see how cooling goes.

I think the 20" will do well.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Look at it this way: It's a fantastic value any way you slice it.

The 20" iMac is only $700 more than a 20" Cinema Display on it's own, PLUS you get a G5 processor. The single G5+ 20" monitor in the iMac costs $300 less than buying a G5 Dual 1.8 GHz on its own with no monitor!

Of course you'll get much better performance from a Dualie, and the 20" display on the G4 iMac is not quite the same quality as the 20" cinema display, but overall this is a great value.


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

$ 0.02

It's nice and all, but there isn't much personality in it. It's not cute. It's the most minimalist CPU Apple has ever put out. What's next? A piece of flat plexiglass with a wire loop? Nobody looks at a white picture frame and goes "oooh, what it's name? Flatty? Yay!". The ad campaign won't have a guy making faces and swiveling his head. Maybe thay'll just have him look blankly at a white box. I know I will.

I could see if the unit had a touchscreen (Inkwell, hello?), but that stand seems really wobbly. One good accidental yank on all those exposed cables, and humpty dumpty is going to tumble to the floor, guaranteed. Maybe Apple should pack in some lovely aluminum wood screws while they're at it.

This machine is going to sell a lot of firewire hubs. I can see my grandma hunting for the right socket in the back of the non-swivelable screen by feel. Woe to those poor suckers that have their computers in a cabinet. I'll have to drill a DVD-access slot in the side of my Ikea corner storage unit.









So, no, put me in the "the desklamp was better" camp. At least it stood out. The new iMac doesn't because it is designed to make "the smallest footprint of any personal computer", and I fear Steve may be exactly right, but not in the sense he was thinking. Nobody will care about it. I may be wrong, but I believe the mac-buying throngs aren't looking for a giant white iPod.

Maybe an "imac mini" is in the works...

-SJ.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

I am new to the Mac world (receiving my first Mac, a 12" iBook tomorrow) but I would have to say that a headless iMac along the lines of a mini-tower would be very attrective to me.

I like the look of the new iMac but I am not a huge fan of the all-in-one design.

Being able to use my existing montior yet not have to shell out $2500+ for a PowerMac would be a big selling point for me and I'm sure many other WinTel users as well.

Until Apple recognizes the gap in its product line (between the iMac and the PowerMac) it is leaving a huge segment of the market untapped.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I can't believe they didn't include a wireless keyboard with this!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You can buy the iMac with the wireless keyboard and mouse (and integrated BlueTooth module). C$139. Works great!

The stability of this wee beastie shouldn't be a problem. I've one of the 20" Cinema displays and its rock solid and easy to turn to get at the behind the screen sockets (easier than the G4 iMac). The base is thick aluminium and because it only tilts in one direction, there is simply not the need for left/right counter-balancing.


----------



## ramopara (Apr 6, 2004)

I second everything GrapeApe said!

I think by late next year the crt emac will be discontinued and replaced by a minitower...or so I hope!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

As far as the stand looks, it's the same-looking stand as on the 23" Cinema Display and that stand (while looking fragile) is rock-solid.

I for one am going to reserve judgement until I actually see one in person.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

The lack of side-to-side swivel does seem like a bit of a step back, but it's all for the better. Now that it's VESA compliant, I'm sure it will spur a handful of innovative VESA arms & mounts - that way the design can work for anyone, regardless of their application!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep VESA compliant is very good and there is always the first gen headaches to expect.
9 fans in a tower versus this.
 
We'll see.
The single G5s were terrific pieces of work. Perhaps this is as well.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

What's the deal with the optical digital sound out? Is this a standard plug that you would find on modern home theater equipment?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Regarding the stand being wobbly, I thought the same thing about the new displays (which use the same stand system as the new iMac G5) until I saw one in person, and they are actually quite stable.

Of course, if you are the type to smack the side of your computer when things aren't working correctly, then you might be in trouble.

I think I like this new iMac, but I am going to wait until I see one in person before rendering any judgement. It could use more RAM and the 80 GB HDs could stand to be 120 GB, but that is as far as I am going to go with it right now.

As a side note, does anyone else wish that the Apple Keyboard was a USB 2.0 hub instead of a USB 1.1 hub?


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

Apple is promoting the iMac G5 as a sort of computer version of the iPod -- that would explain the look. And we all now how well the look and feel worked for iPod ...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I"ll repeat some very good comments...

From a design standpoint....blecht. Why would you buy this when you can just buy a more portable laptop? It absolutely looks like a laptop on a stand. No question.

I too thing that losing the 4 way swivel is a major loss. major. It's just like a laptop hinge now. What's the point!?

It's butt ugly. Unbalanced, top heavy, just awkward in general.

Now for the good thing. Like someone said before. If they can stick a G5 and monitor in 2"...the powerbook is next *drool*...I can't wait 

[ August 31, 2004, 03:33 PM: Message edited by: Pamela ]


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Why did they decide to stop the G4 design? Maybe because it wasn't selling so well. I wonder if the eMac is having any problems in that department? The PB's have lasted the longest, yeah they have changed, but only slightly (size screen etc). The iBook has also only slightly changed (G4). The iMac was only here for a short time and then out the door.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

I didn't really like the look of the iPod until I held it in my hand, then, wow! Perhaps it would be the same for the iMac G5. Even then, fashion follows no logic sometimes, so ... good luck Apple!



> Why would you buy this when you can just buy a more powerful laptop?


(_I know, rhetorical question, but ..._) The laptops are still G4-based. Stands do cost money. A laptop with 17" screen is not in the same price range. etcetera, etcetera

[ August 31, 2004, 03:26 PM: Message edited by: elmer ]


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I agree with Spanish Joe basically, but I think Apple is moving towards having people stop looking AT the display, and looking at what's ON the display. The G4 iMac touted a "floating screen" that could hide the rest of the unit. This seems like the next step. I know I expect a little more visual POW! from apple's hardware, but haven't people argued forever, that it is the OS that makes it a Mac?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Now, I have to make an interesting decision...

I recently bought a discontinued 1.8 GHz SP G5 for the same price as the middle iMac G5. The Power Mac will be slightly faster, has more RAM and HD space (both of which will be easier to upgrade) and PCI-X slots. I'm still within the return period.

The iMac has the 17" display, but I really don't need or want that. But it's hard to not see the value introduced by this model.

Reading this over, it seems pretty obvious to me that I should keep the Power Mac, but I wish that there was a lower priced option for people that don't want/desire a built-in display. 

But, I've been saying that for quite a few years now. I guess their plan worked, they sold me a new G5, albeit at a greatly reduced price.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

_From a design standpoint....blecht. Why would you buy this when you can just buy a more powerful laptop? It absolutely looks like a laptop on a stand. No question.
_

I don't understand this reasoning. The iMac G5 has a faster processor, faster bus speed, takes faster RAM and has a much faster hard drive than a Powerbook. How exactly is a laptop more powerful?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

"powerful" should have said "portable".

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

My 0.02 on this topic follows;

Design - Cube anyone? This is a winning design. It isn't what everyone wanted, but it's a stellar design. The only possible flaw may come from cooling, but if Apple did their job right, it shouldn't be a problem. Silent, light (25lbs for the largest one), and sexy looking.

Price - Affordable considering. The low end is only $1300US and that's $1750 CDN. That's pretty good considering everything you get. A store bought PC (not self made or custom made machine - eg. HP, Dell, IBM) specced out the same is more expensive and not as good looking.

I think this computer will be a winner hands down. It's a computer of genius.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Why would you buy this when you can just buy a more [portable]/powerful laptop? It absolutely looks like a laptop on a stand.*

Why would you buy a more portable laptop if you have no need or desire for one?

Why would you buy a more portable laptop when for less money you can get a more powerful machine?

Also, I sincerely doubt the machine is unbalanced. If it were, it'd fall over every time. The new Cinema Displays look like they are unbalanced, too, but they are not.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I guess nobody here is a designer because my comments are being totally misinterpretted. From a design standpoint, it is visually unbalanced. It has this heavy thick topheaviness and a thin, light almost invisible base...it's visually unbalanced..why do you think everything thinks it's going to fall over? It looks like Pamela Anderson! LOL! People may like the looks of the individual elements..but it doesn't mean that they don't look unbalanced as a whole...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> I guess nobody here is a designer because my comments are being totally misinterpretted. From a design standpoint, it is visually unbalanced.


But that is just your opinion. Obviously, there are some Apple designers that disagree.

I don't mind it from a visual standpoint, but I think the last model was more unique. That's my opinion as a designer (software designer, that is).


----------



## fivedog (Aug 17, 2004)

This is a bit off the wall, a crazy thought. I know Steve Jobs has said many times "no tablet" BUT take off the stand and find a way to add a keyboard, touch screen with a pen and thats a rather thick and somewhat heavy iTablet. Eh?









At very least I see this as the perfect incentive to go wireless thus avoiding messy cable tangles at the back. Fiendishly clever.

[ August 31, 2004, 04:54 PM: Message edited by: fivedog ]


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm a designer, and I agree with your comments Pamela. For me, it's just boring. It doesn't hold the 'wow' factor that the previous releases have.

For me I have absolutely no desire to own one of these, despite what it's packing underneath the hood or how easy it is on my wallet. I'd rather just go buy a G5 tower if I wanted a G5 that badly (regardless of price). It's all about the aesthetics for me and it's disappointing.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> I guess nobody here is a designer because my comments are being totally misinterpretted. From a design standpoint, it is visually unbalanced.


i agree (i am a designer).

the base and the display are mismatched.

recycling apple's display base for the imac is a touch of lameness that i would never have expected from apple.

i think this is an example of a forced concept. this has none of the elegance of the previous generation. it is a step backward, in my opinion.

i'm not saying it isn't powerful or that it isn't a remarkable engineering feat, i'm just saying it's incredibly ugly and less functional than the flat panel imac.

then again, i don't like the g5 case design either (the outside is pitiful, the inside is amazing.)

i think it's time for jonathan ives to go back to designing toilets.


----------



## Arcy (Jul 26, 2004)

I like it and would save up to buy one for home use !

I like what Apple hardware engineers did in shrinking all those components into a 2-inch thick enclosure. But I think the coolest thing they did was to design "downwardly-firing speakers whose grilles are used to vent air into the machine; a rear vent on top displaces hot air." 

I can already see iMac G5 owners saying to their friends "Hey man, turn up the volume of my iMac, it is getting hot in here !"









"iTunes on an iMac G5 is now really iCool !"


----------



## gundamguy (Mar 2, 2004)

I think the new iMac is very boring looking. The specs arent great either, why pair a nice g5 with a garbage 5200fx? cmon at least a Radeon 9600. I can't believe Apple is phasing out the sweet white case the imac was in and the awesome neck. I doubt these will sell after the initial excitment wears down. And it does look like Dell's and everyone else's answer to the last iMac. Apple fire your design team I guess the Ipod was a fluke.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The stand is meant to be invisible from a design standpoint. Take a look at it (or one of the new LCDs). It's the floating screen idea of the iMac G4 taken to the next step. The VESA mount is another clue. The stand is not meant to be noticed and if you sit in front of the machine, you won't notice it.

This is a design that begats its internal limitations. Take a look behind any other "behind the screen" all in one computer and you'll see their designs falling apart.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I was liking the smooth edges apple had on everything...the G5 tower came along and it has sharper edges..it took me awile to like it...the mew displays...still unsure of..too square and box like compared to the old ones....the NEW IMAC to square and mispreportioned compared to the old one...guess thats where Apple is going??? HIP TO BE SQUARE??


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Consider me underwhelmed. It's a fine thing to pack an entire computer into the monitor, but this thing leaves me cold. It comes nowhere near the wild innovation and aesthetic of the iMac G4. Once you start plugging in the FW and USB and power cables this thing's going to look pug-ugly.

As Pamela said earlier: this thing lacks balance and it takes away much of the flexibility of the predecessor. 

Ah well, by the time that G5s are available in 3 and 4Ghz models perhaps they'll have worked in enough refinements.

[ August 31, 2004, 05:55 PM: Message edited by: (( p g )) ]


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I wonder if Ive and the designers at Apple have considered repurposing the G4 iMac swingarm. Maybe a bit bigger or longer with a desk mount clamp end or a wall mount end and attaching it to the VESA mount.

I see this as being the coolest thing about the new design, the ability to get it right off your desk. I expect that there are companies right now working on VESA add-ons for it, if they haven't already been contacted by Apple, prior to the unveiling.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> The specs arent great either, why pair a nice g5 with a garbage 5200fx? cmon at least a Radeon 9600.


Is there much difference between a 5200U and a 9600NP? All the PC benchmarks that I've seen put them in the same ballpark. The 9600 Pro is a bit better, but not night and day.

Do the Mac benchmarks show much of a difference? Is the Mac 9600 that Apple uses a Pro or NP?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> I see this as being the coolest thing about the new design, the ability to get it right off your desk.


don't forget you're going to have about heavy cords and wires draped across your desk. the vesa mount is silly at best.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

NVidia cards are useful for discouraging Mac users from running Linux.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

_The specs arent great either, why pair a nice g5 with a garbage 5200fx? cmon at least a Radeon 9600._

Why pair a G5 with a garbage 5200fx ultra? I guess you didn't notice that the current Dual 1.8 GHz and Dual 2 GHz G5 ship with this card as well.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Seriously though, if you want the latest graphics cards it's better to buy a system where said cards are upgradeable anyway. For a consumer machine, the specs are great - come on - price it out - SATA drive, 600 MHz FSB???
The point is to run iLife on it.


----------



## fuel156 (Jun 19, 2002)

I have to agree with Pamela, being an Industrial Designer
She has summed up the physical asthetics pretty good....
I find the design "intriguing" I don't love it but don't hate
it either....maybe Apple needs a machine like this too
stir things up create controversy and debate (were on page 6 already in this forum is that a record?) ...over the long
run I beleive this Imac will be a Design success and consumer
one as well. I can just see the Pamela Anderson Advertising Spot with the Imac....lol


----------



## re:load (Mar 7, 2004)

since imacs are intended for "light" Mac usage, I don't see much of an issue with cables hanging everywhere. Its not like you're going to have DV editing hardware, external 500GB hard drives, etc, hanging off of it. With Airport providing wireless internet, you'll essentially have only the power cabe, keyboard and mouse connected. 

I'm using a 23" cinema display at work and have my keyboard and mouse plugged into the USB connections in the back. It's basically the same if you imagine the the monitor connection as a power source. I see wires around the screen but since the footprint itself is so small, it's barely noiceable.

And who to say they won't have a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse to go with this machine in the near future?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> I have to agree with Pamela, being an Industrial Designer
> She has summed up the physical asthetics pretty good....


De gustibus non est disputandum. Many people, including a lot of other Industrial Designers, think the new machine is quite dandy. I am not an _Industrial Designer_ myself - but as _Someone Who Knows What He Likes_, I say it's a very nice piece of work.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What is everyone talking about the new iMac lacking balance? There is a balance in it's form -- absolutely. It is no less balanced than a tree.

From what I can tell, moving it around would be no more difficult than picking up an upright book and since the chords would/should be pulled through the centre hole; chords are restricted from spreading out and getting into a tangled mess, catching on things. [Why bother with twist ties or fumbling with one hand to hold the wires as you move it?]

As far as looks go... some people like the white shiny thing Apple's been leaning toward. Some don't. I personally do (I love my iBook!). Seeing the pics that were posted, I'm sure it's going to be a hit.

As nice as the G4 iMac arm would have been, chances are Apple probably explored that option with this particular design and didn't quite look nice. I think they should move the old flat-panel design to the eMac line, but it might cause brand confusion.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> since imacs are intended for "light" Mac usage, I don't see much of an issue with cables hanging everywhere. Its not like you're going to have DV editing hardware, external 500GB hard drives


Umm...I guess I'd better keep quiet about my setup at the office.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

> It looks like Pamela Anderson!


Well, I'm a designer, and a guy... what's wrong with looking like Pammy!!?!???


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

quote:
since imacs are intended for "light" Mac usage, I don't see much of an issue with cables hanging everywhere. Its not like you're going to have DV editing hardware, external 500GB hard drives


I agree, but if you are only gonna plug cameras, DVs or ipods into it, why not put the jacks on the front like the G5s. I've always found that clutter behind the computer to be the most distracting thing. I would have loved to see only a single power cord from the back, wireless kb and mouse, and jacks up front.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the AIO designs except when portability is important. 

Apple dropped the portability ball on this one, but it could be easily corrected. Here are some of my initial thoughts.

Put a slick tuckaway handle on the top of this baby. This form factor is just begging for a handle.

Put some grooves in the side edges so that you can slide a cover over the screen for protection while travelling (like most calculators have). Just slide it off when you have it on your desk.

Put some clips on that slide off cover that will hold a keyboard and mouse for transport.

Now you'll have a powerfull, portable desktop that still retains the desktop "Look".


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

> And who to say they won't have a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse to go with this machine in the near future?


Actually, they do. I just ordered my new iMac with AirPort and the Apple Bluetooth mouse and keyboard and internal bluetooth module.

I can't wait to have the first computer on the block with only 1 wire... literally!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Pros: </font>
Powerful machine at a decent price (the comparison of the 20" Cinema Display with a G5 computer for $700 extra is valid).

A huge leap forward in access for upgrading (anyone who's worked inside an eMac or older iMac will be drooling about how easy it will be to upgrade the hard drive). Big kudos to Apple for bringing tower like access to an all-in-one.

A good nod and a wink to the iPod design (not sure if this will bring the switcher synergy that Apple seems to hope it will).

The 4x Superdrive is understandable b/c it is slot loading and the eMac is not so not a fair comparison (still pleased with my eMac 1.25 though







)

Kudos to Apple for making the Bluetooth upgrade option sane (no double ordering keyboards and mice, btw the $139 BT module/BT kybd/BT mouse is also available for all machines now, too bad it wasn't like this when I ordered my eMac)</font>

Cons: </font>
Ho hum industrial design in pictures but I'll wait to see it in person, certainly the 20" model looks somewhat better proportioned (it has Pam's broader shoulders







)

Classic Apple chiseling on the margins (how many percentage points would you lose by sticking a 512 DIMM in there anyway?). Apple should be leading the way with BT and 54g like they did on the original iMac with USB and FW.

*Apple is so proud of their innovative design, why can't they innovate mobo design too???* Is it really too much to ask for an AGP slot in this machine? No one out there is asking for multiple PCI-X slots in a consumer machine. Is being able to upgrade the graphics card really a prosumer request? There would be money to be made offering upgraded cards on BTO. I understood with the gen 1 and 2 iMac designs that the graphics card was not upgradable but if you look at the beautiful pics of this baby with the back case cracked open it it just begging for something like this. Not that you'd be able to fit a 9800 heatsink in there but that's beside the point.</font>


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Fair assessment.
One note the next Gen video cards are "upgradeable" with modules so perhaps that will trickle into the AIO's.

Downside - entry tower is STILL $2800  

Lots of work for us upgraders  

I'm curious as to how well the display style design will work against the floating screen.
Also horsepower increase against the G4 may not be as much as one would think with the slower bus.

Bet a popular upgrade will be the new SATA drive with 16 meg cache.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

I love the new iMac Design







Way to go Apple!!

First the reason for the extra white on the bottom is to cover up the inside stuff that makes the whole thing work. That is the only way for this design to work folks.

Secondly, for all those who need to SWIVLE the darn thing from side to side, just by a VESA mechanism and hang the iMac where ever you wish. Could be the wall? How about a VESA swinging arm? Come on people stop complaining  

If this design doesn't work for the CLUTZY people out there who smash or bump their Macs to the floor, how on earth are you going to use Apple's new displays? I have to laugh every time I read a comment on how bad the design is as it is going to fall over or crumble because you aren't careful around your desk.

Also I can't understand what all the fuss is all about with the cables being in the back? Some how it all makes sense to have cables sticking out the side instead? Hello??? What would be the difference of that from those that complain? Hahaha!! The new iMac is geared to simple consumers who hopefully buy the wireless keyboard and mouse. Now you have no cables. Plus the average consumer will only need to plug in the digital camera or video camera from time to time to use iLife. WOW one extra cord. 

I think people need to define what they think an average consumer is which is what the iMac is marketed for to a professional consumer which will have like external HD connected, 3-4 digital do dats connected, upgrading to a 128MB Video card, using 1GB memory etc...


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I just called my wife into the office to show her the imac introduction video. She nodded a little in approval, then said "where's the box?" pointing at our tower. I said there isn't one. Her reply... "Oh now that's pretty cool." 
(Sammy rubs hands together and checks bank account)


----------



## Tara (Aug 17, 2004)

I think it's pretty cool. The empty space under the screen is to make it easy to pick up and move around, no?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i do hope that apple announces a wireless keyboard and 2-button w/ scroll wheel mouse

wireless FW HDs?

NOW THAT WOULD BE F***ING COOL !!!!

i love the new iMac design, even though i am no longer a desktop guy


----------



## Keats (Jun 10, 2002)

Well... I like it.

I mean, why do I want a large box bumping against my shin (tower) or a half a soccer ball sitting on my desk (iMac G4 base), when I'm just trying to use my computer?... all I'm interested in, is that *screen* and that's all that I interact with. I don't sit and look at my PC tower any more than I watch my VCR. To me, that screen *is* my computer and this new iMac has taken that meaning to its purest form.

Some people call this design boring, but I agree with a great design not looking like it was designed, it just works. I can't stand would-be designers, who feel the need to mess up everything with a hundred different buttons, logos, and chunks of molded plastic to convey some sort of high tech image (just because that's what everyone else in the market does). High tech should equal less confusion, yes? no? The iPod is another boring design from Apple (on the surface). I mean, look at it, it's so plain jane compared to competitors from Sony, etc.. When I was a kid, I was impressed with gadgets that looked incredibly complex and futuristic... I've grown up... The beauty of the iPod design is based on what it's missing, as opposed to what it has. It's missing redundant buttons, useless bevels, bumps and ridges, extra mass, etc. I think that we'll find the new iMac is just as powerful a design, based on how simply it just *is* a great* computer. Internal upgradeability be damned...

By the way, those price points are excellent. Double the RAM and Hard Drive and still get a new iMac for less than a comparable Dell (nevermind the lack of software on the Dell).

Me.


**great* being based on the quiet operation of excellent hardware (G5, SuperDrive, etc.) merged with the industry standard of consumer software (OS X, iLife, etc.). Not great because it looks like a lamp, or a cube, or a peanut or whatever else would have shocked the unimpressed.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

When my PC-using neighbour first saw my FP iMac, he actually said, "Nice monitor . . . where's the CPU?" Even after I told him, he kept looking over in disbelief. I won't be buying the new iMac (because I recently bought a AlG4 PowerBook), but I'd love to see his face when he sees one.

I would miss the swivel, like many of you.

Like fivedog, I looked at it and thought "tablet."

No one has mentioned yet the potential for the new iMacs in school computer labs. Surely they would take up less space (at least in terms of depth). They might be especially convenient in electronic music labs, with no CPU to compete for counter space with both kinds of keyboards. 

I don't feel qualified to offer an opinion on design elements, but it seems to me that it's in all our best interests that these things sell in copious quantities.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

* From a design standpoint, it is visually unbalanced. It has this heavy thick topheaviness and a thin, light almost invisible base...it's visually unbalanced*

I guess you have to see one in person, but they don't really look unbalanced at all. The stand on the new displays only looks thin from the side, remember. The stand is also meant to go basically unseen, which this design accomplishes.

* Apple dropped the portability ball on this one*

Interesting, what brings you to that conclusion? The 20" iMac G5 is smaller, as well as 15 Lbs lighter than the 20" iMac G4. The 17" managed to shed just over 4 Lbs, also. About the only difference I can see, is that the arm on the G4 was easier to use as a handle, but you could easily grab this one from the underside of the screen.

*for all those who need to SWIVLE the darn thing from side to side, just by a VESA mechanism and hang the iMac where ever you wish.*

Or,you could just turn it to whatever side necessary. It's going to as easy/easier to swivel as any LCD out there right now.


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

I haven't had time to read the entire thread but I notice a fair amount of slamming of this new design. Are you guys on drugs? I was never -- NEVER -- a fan of the iMac. The first design was just cute. Fine if you want something to match your Barbie dollhouse, and a wimp on power. Then came the half-a-grapefruit design. It looked like one of those mutated designs in Beetlejuice. 

But this latest one is cool! Simple and powerful. It's a G5 people. The harddrive can go up to 250 GB, and it has the Bluetooth option to keep from too many wires. Sure, if you want professional power and flexibility, that's what the pro line is for. But for home use, for the average person who checks e-mail, surfs the web and maybe wants to plug in their video camera to play a bit with pictures and images, a computer that blows away the power of everything that came before, in package small enough to fit behind the entire screen so there's no clutter on your desk... that's just too cool for school. Wait a minute. Isn't it time for school?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm still waiting for an explanation on the lack of design balance comments. I just can't see it. I showed to everyone at our firm and everyone likes/loves it. My boss loathes having our towers on the floor and absolutely loved the overall look and idea behind the new iMac. Comments from my co-workers ranged from "slick-looking" to "I can't believe how much less space it takes; it opens up the space underneath the monitor."

It even fits the decor of the office. Not that it's a necessity, but an office full of iMac 20" computers would look pretty kicka--butt.  Combine it with wireless keyboard and mouse... Shazam! 

[ September 01, 2004, 09:00 AM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I like it, except for the bottom part where the logo is. I think it would be far better if they had of designed it like the cinema displays, even casing all the way around. Maybe even Titanium would of been a better choice then white. I think the bottom part of it is what throws it off ballance.


----------



## fuel156 (Jun 19, 2002)

The lack of design balance can be seen when viewed
from the side where the proportions have a huge retangular
shape propped up by a thin metal peice of aluminum.
Its kind of a contrast by shape and size if anyone can
pull it off its Apple. Proportions are one of those design
rules that that only once you fully understand them
then you can start breaking the rule. I would love to
See and here "Ive" explain the Design process of the
new i mac Im sure he will justify the shape of the machine
it is striking to look at I can't wait to see it in person.

[ September 01, 2004, 09:06 AM: Message edited by: fuel156 ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

In that case -- the "unbalanced" proportions of the iMac viewed from the side is irrelevant, IMHO, when one considers the product in question is to be viewed from the front. Nobody will ever look at the iMac directly from the side anyway [when you take into consideration the average person is well over 2' high  ]. However, looking at the profile, the stand gives the illusion of enclosure which, again in my eyes, is a counterbalance to the iMac unit. That being said... the absolute lack of space being used up in the back, which could have been wasted with a bulkier stand, is obviously well thought out.

Product design theory also integrates a little engineering savvy -- knowing the material(s) you are using that can allow one to produce feats that defy visual logic: ie: a thing piece of metal seemingly holding up a bulky object in an interesting way.

That being said -- I think the iMac utilizes a nice balance of negative and positive space -- on the front and sides.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm not sure I can more fully explain my remark about balance. Perhaps it's because of how the components of the computer are crammed immediately below the screen. Design is a funny thing. People can like or dislike something for their own reasons. To each his own, eh? Maybe it'll grow on me...

A few other disappointments: 
-built-in bluetooth isn't standard;
-lack of video expansion.

[ September 01, 2004, 09:44 AM: Message edited by: (( p g )) ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Very true... considering I was apparently the only person to like the Hip-e


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Once again Apple is releasing a computer that will be pretty much nonfunctioning out of the box. What is with the 'anal' policy of only installing 256MB??!!! WAKE UP!!!  







 Morons....! Other than that it looks pretty cool.  

Have you read the headline ticker? 'Apple customer service ranks in top 10'... 'Apple customers among the most satisfied'....


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I wish that more RAM was packed in there too G, but I'm sympathetic to the spot that Apple and other manufacturers find themselves in with this price-volatile component. In any given fiscal quarter, RAM can almost double in price or drop through the floor...and that plays havoc with profit margins. The assumption (while not a great one) is that the consumer can beef up on RAM and pick the best time of year to buy (which, generally speaking, is now....March is the worst time).


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I agree with MannyP, anyone with a spinning cog avatar like that has gotta be right


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

problem with Apple's memory is that the warranty dies when the computer's warranty ends. third party memory usually has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> I agree with MannyP, anyone with a spinning cog avatar like that has gotta be right.


LOL


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

see what Jonathan Ive (ahem, English design) has to say......plus the usual slick marketing that we should be seeing on TV!

http://www.apple.com/imac/video/


----------



## New Coke (Jul 13, 2004)

If and when I buy a Desktop model, it will be this. I'm absolutely in lust with it. I'll have to go down to buffalo with Daycus and take a first hand look when it is released.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

I agree it should be 512MB - then it would be decent performing out of the box, which is what users demand from an all-in-one. Compare with the Gateway Profile All-in-one or the Sony V series and W series.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> ...Very true... considering I was apparently the only person to like the Hip-e...


NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

*NEXT!* 

[ September 01, 2004, 02:59 PM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

its like a laptop with a stand? no?


----------



## Dessert Whip (Jun 19, 2004)

...just watched the imac intro video and couldn't help but notice the black eyed peas guy mention "icamera", and well, it could be just an "islip", but maybe he's got the inside scoop. He obviously saw the imac before us. And puffy's got those early hipods...


----------



## Dessert Whip (Jun 19, 2004)

or maybe icamera meant isight


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

MannyP wake up.... *"Nobody will ever look at the iMac directly from the side anyway"* 

http://www.apple.com/ 

You obviously didn't see the video or images of them comparing the profile of the ipod on its dock to the new profile of the imac?! It seems that that is where they got their inspiration or are using it as a post justification. Now try and tell me they people aren't supposed to look at it from the side.


----------



## chuster (Apr 28, 2003)

This would be my dream computer if only they would make the stand removable and give the monitor Cintiq capabilities. Ya just can't please anybody, hehheh


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Pamela -- thanks for trying (I'm awake). But just because they showcase the brand new product, on a podium no less [or their marketing campaign], does it prove your point.  

I was referring to the usual environment a computer would be located; ie: sitting on a desk, not a display table. [You aren't supposed to operate the iMac from the side]

You still didn't elaborate on your reason as to why you thought the design was "unbalanced". I'm interested in why _you_ believe the design is unbalanced [from a designer's perspective].

[Edit: added clarification]

[ September 01, 2004, 03:49 PM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Now try and tell me they people aren't supposed to look at it from the side.*

I'm sorry, I didn't realise there was a screen on the side.









A display set up with n iPod is a very different thing from how users are going to be looking at it.

Does this: 










Look unblanced? No, I don't think so. Especially considering that when yo're looking at the screen, you probably wont see the stand at all, which is the goal.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Heck Manny, you don't think certain people are pointing their laptops the wrong way do you? Would explain a lot









The more I see of this product, the more it seems to float. It's not a PC, it's a screen. The extra real estate is just because the engineers couldn't shrink the current components any further without jacking up the price and heat......


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> Heck Manny, you don't think certain people are pointing their laptops the wrong way do you?


You'd think it was me, judging from the amount of times I've had to fix my posts lately.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Until I see it in person I am going to have faith that Jonathan Ive knows what he's doing. No offence to the designers on this board but he's won more design awards than all of you put together.

And again, I mean no offence by that, but I'm pretty sure it's true. He hasn't let me down once in the past few years, not even with the cube. If there's one thing I have noticed over the years, it's that any Mac looks different in the marketing materials vs. when I see it for the first time in person. There is always little subtleties that photos just can't capture.

If I see it in person and hate it then we'll talk


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Capitol K,



> If there's one thing I have noticed over the years, it's that any Mac looks different in the marketing materials vs. when I see it for the first time in person.


I agree - as I posted earlier, the new 20" display is an example. I thought it looked a bit ho-hum, but when I actually met one it was a different story. Very refined and elegant.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Pelao,

I'd marry my new 20" Cinema Display but I caught it making eyes at my wife. Love triangle?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

If I were a betting guy my money would be on the 20 incher...


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Comparisons to DELL are up at System Shootouts. Worth noting: DELL still doesn't have Serial ATA in that level of product, and their memory is slower; two significant architecture pluses on the Mac side. Most of DELLs advantages stem from not being an all-in-one (eg. expansion). Also, I believe Mac OS X has a smaller memory footprint than Windows XP, does it not?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Pretty cool video. Reinforced my impression from the pics from the Paris expo: this may well be more elegant that I first thought... I would bet on the 20" being the more balanced of the two...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> problem with Apple's memory is that the warranty dies when the computer's warranty ends. third party memory usually has a lifetime warranty.


When was the last time that you've had any memory replaced under a "lifetime" warranty??

I've been buying RAM upgrades since 1981 (my first was a 32K upgrade for my Atari 400, $300!), and I have yet to replace a single byte of it - as long as it worked the first time I powered it up!


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi,

My opinion is much like the rest perhaps this machine will grow on me but, until I see it I will not be overly excited about its form. My guess is there trying to capatilize to much on the success of the ipod. I'm not sure if this will work, an ipod-imac doesn't have the same appeal to me. It's like mixing Pepsi with diet coke.

I suspect Apple may have chose to keep the casing the white colour cause it wouldn't have looked nice with there existing white keyboards. My speculation is they are saving money there otherwise, why not just create an all aluminum all-in-one? Does a G5 tower still come with an all white keyboard/mouse-isn't this one of the beefs with the towers?!? I think the next imac release will be all aluminum! 

I gather some day an imac may exist headless. Could it be that everyone still hasn't switched over to a flat panel display yet so Apple thinks those ppl might wants a two inch screan computer on thier desktops? 









 
I really think should think about the gaming side of things as someone was discussing days earlier. Mac's are great for being Artist tools but, Apple forgets the kids in those artist. Why couldn't Apple pair up with Nitendo or even Microsoft Xbox & have some kind of partnership so the platform can become more popular?

Best luck to Apple though. I hope it does well for them!

Regards,

davidslegend


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi,

My opinion is much like the rest perhaps this machine will grow on me but, until I see it I will not be overly excited about its form. My guess is there trying to capatilize to much on the success of the ipod. I'm not sure if this will work, an ipod-imac doesn't have the same appeal to me. It's like mixing Pepsi with diet coke.

I suspect Apple may have chose to keep the casing the white colour cause it wouldn't have looked nice with there existing white keyboards. My speculation is they are saving money there otherwise, why not just create an all aluminum all-in-one? Does a G5 tower still come with an all white keyboard/mouse-isn't this one of the beefs with the towers?!? I think the next imac release will be all aluminum! 

I gather some day an imac may exist headless. Could it be that everyone still hasn't switched over to a flat panel display yet so Apple thinks those ppl might wants a two inch screan computer on thier desktops? 









 
I really think should think about the gaming side of things as someone was discussing days earlier. Mac's are great for being Artist tools but, Apple forgets the kids in those artist. Why couldn't Apple pair up with Nitendo or even Microsoft Xbox & have some kind of partnership so the platform can become more popular?

Best luck to Apple though. I hope it does well for them!

Regards,

davidslegend


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> Why couldn't Apple pair up with Nitendo or even Microsoft Xbox & have some kind of partnership so the platform can become more popular?


pair up with with Microsoft? what you are saying can be construed as blasphemy around here  

kidding aside the new iMac will also have to grow on me but I'm still dissappointed that Apple hasn't released a cheap box without a monitor for the rest of us that have everything already and just need the brains to make it go.


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

> Why couldn't Apple pair up with Nitendo or even Microsoft Xbox & have some kind of partnership so the platform can become more popular?


apple + nintendo = droooooollll...mario on an imac g5, hung up on the wall with wireless controller... mmmmmmmm...

i dunno what the downside is...nintendo makes money off selling games not systems, no?


----------



## New Coke (Jul 13, 2004)

I beleive Nintendo is one of the few companies that can actually manage to turn a profit from Hard and Software. 

Nintendo's top R&D teams will never deviate from Nintendo hardware for the forseable future. Some people won't beleive it, but though Nintendo may not be as huge as Sony in the console market, they are still very profitable. 

Anyways, don't count on Nintendo making a Mac game. Not going to happen, trust me. 

Maybe...MAYBE Sega, but they have those Microsoft ties dating back to the Sega Saturn era ( hard to remember from my childhood, but I think MS provided SEGA USA with 3d software). Even the Dreamcast has windows CE as an option to program games on (ie, cheap PC ports), but most [good] developers stuck to Sega's OS, as you could get more out of the system that way. 

So....Acclaim? No Bankrupt. 
EA? They suck.
It's almost impossible to get a good Japanese fix on your Mac. 

THOUGH, Sega did offer something very nice in Japan. 

Puyo puyo with a custome Mac controller.


Oh welll.



















I want that controller. Trust me, that Sega Saturn mold is perfect.

[ September 02, 2004, 12:32 PM: Message edited by: New Coke ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't the GameCube have a PPC chip in it? And won't Xbox 2 have one as well?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If I remember correctly, the GameCube has a G3 (or a variant) in it.


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

i was thinking more, "gamecube emulator packaged in the imac" so you can just pop a GC game in, and play it on your mac

if nintendo makes money off hardware makes little sense for them though...so maybe sony (but mario seems a much better fit for apple  ...)

the more i see this new imac the more i think it could be THE digital hub (better than the iLamp) 'cause it can mount on the wall PLUS airport express -- no more desk?

add an eyeTV and you got a pretty good living room system, yeah? windows media centre pffffffft...


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

My hubby-to-be and I have decided that we will purchase a new iMac in April...and we cannot wait! That is one sexy computer! 

We especially can't wait to have no wires around our computer. We're gonna get the Bluetooth mouse and keyboard, then we're going to move our cable modem into the livingroom entertainment centre and have it hooked up to an Airport Express...so the only cable will be our power cord. 

Man...that is going to be SWEET!!!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Vertigogo..... iMac G5 in April..... better order today!









People seem to be completely forgetting that just because a design looks simple doesn't mean it is not innovative. The Apple engineers must have spent thousands of hours to achieve this machines dimensions. The innovation is under the hood.

As as for headless iMacs, this is about as likely as an Apple PDA. Apple has to make money. Their business model isn't flinging out cheap crap as fast as they can.....


----------



## Macfriend (Jan 22, 2003)

Headless imac?? Humm!! I'd gess Powerlogic that already makes a cube enclosure and G4 cards would be tempted to make G5 cards to fit inside. I'd buy one...


----------



## New Coke (Jul 13, 2004)

I beleive all the next gen systems will have some kind of IBM chip in it. I'm not to sure about Ps3, though. That thing has Sony's new "cell" technology built in (one chip of which has yet to be manufactured, so dont count on seeing a ps3, even in japan, available until late 2005, likely 2006).


Nintendo's Gamecube has some sort of Custom IBM Power PC "Gekko" thingy. It's similar, but different. Runs @ 485 MHz. You couldn't emulate that even with G5. 

Anyways, if you really want to play a mario game, buy a gamecube, they are dirt cheap. And while you are it at, pick up Ikaruga, Zelda and Smash Bros. Awesome LITTLE system. 

You will love the GC.


----------



## betelgeuse (Jan 8, 2003)

The design is slowly growing on me - though at first, it seemed very awkward. Yes it's simple and very swedish in it's design but at the same time, very lacklustre and uninspired. Personally, I think the concept is ahead of it's time. The technology is not there (not small enough) to produce what Ives probably wanted. I'm thinking it's a compromise between his design concept and technical limitations. Who knows. But I can imagine Ive's wanting the entire computer behind a 1 inch thick 20" display with a 1/8" border...oh. and the display would float somehow.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> ...very lacklustre and uninspired...


More like brilliant _Bauhaus simplicity_ to me.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Opinons are like a$$holes we all have one







excuse the language. 

Gateway has something along the same lines as the G4 iMacs, except it looks like crap. It wont be too long before they or someone else copies the new iMac.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Chime, chime...

This is so crazy... been away for a week long biz trip to vegas, where they have an apple store (that I had to visit and buy something @ - iTrip for iPod Mini), and the last thing I recall when leaving the store, is asking clerk about new Imacs - and forgot about it entirely...

so here I am, and I've read literally err-post here. Not sure why all the backlash...

Is the iMac not positioned between the eMac and the PowerMac?? I think that it's a great machine - and some may dispute the looks, but like someone mentioned:

_De gustibus non est disputandum_ 

But really, look @ what you're getting: A G5? Now with iLife worthy specs?? Audio in?? Still a fwd (and maybe not up to usual Apple specs), but a fwd consumer design nonetheless. 17" flat panel, some CIP friendliness, [swappable HD]. Vid editing must be fun on this. What about the Adobe creative suite?? and GB?? that should rawk.

I still think that the prev gen of the iMac is still cool, but this is just as fresh. Price point is awesome. And if I recall right, the prev gen iMac price point was a little higher when that was unveiled, no??

I was looking for a larger monitor to complement my 12"PB. Now, I'm now even sure what do. For a few more bux, I can have a G5 as well.  . 

Anyhow, I'm fully thumbs up on this one. Now, my ideal setup might be a iBook G4 + new iMac. Although I am oft weary of rev As, I could see myself making that plunge...

H!


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I think the new iMac is pretty neat and a very good value.

I find it interesting that most people like the original iMac, which is basically just a CRT monitor with a computer in it, but some people have problems with this new iMac, which is basically just a LCD monitor with a computer in it. Why is it that the original iMac is innovative and this iMac is not? I know, it must be colour, or lack there of. What if the new iMac came in orange, green, or some other colour?

James


----------



## mac java (Jun 6, 2003)

I like the new G5 imac. I think it addresses the demand for a G5 system at a better price point very nicely, and the design is well thought out too. As the rest of the pc industry offers FP screens, Apple offers FP systems. I guess someone has to lead, I am just glad it is Apple.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The only Apple computer designs I knew I liked for sure before seeing them in person was the first Aluminum PowerBook design, and the G5 tower.

All the rest, iMacs, eMacs etc, I have had to see in person before I could say I liked them for sure.


----------



## Thirrouard (Oct 27, 2004)

I think the design could be better, I loved the iMac G4 design... (I was a PC user when I first saw it... I was thinking it was just a display... and I loved it!... and when I figure out this were a COMPUTER!... I loved it







)
But you have so much for you money, it's almost a steel








I love the 20" one


----------

